# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  mtDNA Full Sequence Results: H11a2

## Dibran

I received my results from mtDNA full sequence as H11a2. Where does this line most commonly appear? These were my results/mutations. Any help in understanding this would be great.

mt.jpg


mt2.jpg



mtc.JPG

----------

